# Chinchilla Bath for a House?



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

I was wondering if there would be any major problems with using a ceramic chinchilla bath as a little house for Beck. I'm trying to get rid of everything wood in his cage because he just can't fully shake mites he's battled for a while. I learned that wood can harbour eggs, so out it goes. I picked up one of these:

http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list ... -large.htm

I liked it because it's compact and won't take up a huge portion of my cage, like the large igloos do. I already have a flying saucer and litter pan in a relatively small cage, so space is kind of of the essence. I liked that it has a bottom, so I could lift the whole house out with him in it without disrupting him a lot. I also thought that it should warm up and hold heat decently with him in it (?). Any major drawbacks?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

The only thing I'd ponder would be the entrance, is it too high, though its hard to tell with that picture, the whole thing is only 8 inches tall so its probably not that bad. Other than that I don't see any problems.


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

My concern with that would be getting my hedgie back out of it before he was ready. Wilson doesn't like getting up and the opening doesn't look big enough for a hand full of hedgie to fit through. That's one advantage of the igloo - lifts right off him.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

He slept in it last night and took to it like a fish to water. He doesn't seem to have a problem getting in and out. It is a bit tight to reach in and get him. Probably when I want to get him out, I'll take the whole house out and put it on his play area here on my desk. He usually gets his food when I get him out, so I don't think that'll be a problem to encourage him out lol. After he's played for a while and eaten, he usually just curls up by my computer and naps while I work, so it might be nice for him to have a little portable house to sleep in on my desk.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I thought that looked cute & wondered how it would wrk out. Glad he likes it!


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

In my opinion, a glass house is a very poor choice for a hedgehog. Glass is not a conductor of heat. It will not warm up and radiate stored heat. It is an insulator but the hedgehog's body would have to put off enough heat to warm the entire space before the glass would insulate. In most situations the glass will contribute to chilling long before it becomes warm enough for a hedgehog.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

I used to have a chinchilla, and i loved that bath house because it contained the dust very well, but was easy for a chin to get in and out of, and it was easy to clean. 

I have to say that for a hedgie, i think most would find it cumbersome to get in and out of. 

Also, I too would be concerned about heat. Its ceramic, its very cool to the touch. I would be afraid of it staying too cool. The coolness factor was a positive thing with chins, but i don't think it would be with a hedige..


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Just a quick update on this one, for anyone who was curious.

He's slept in it two nights now, and seems quite comfy. It's lined with a nice cushy blanket, and I always give him fleece scraps to arrange around him in his house. He's nice and toasty warm when I get him out for play time. Actually, he's taken to shoving some of his fleece scraps OUT of the house while he sleeps, which he's never done before, so I'm thinking he can't be too chilly. He makes himself a nice little coccoon if he's not nice and warm usually. I'll monitor it, but it seems like it might work out well.


----------

